# Henry's birthday...



## LEmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Just wanted to share that our family honored Henry's birthday on thursday. He was born on March 14, 1998 and died the next day.

We sat together looking at his photos, booties & momentos and shared stories about his time with us. That evening, we lit at candle at the time of his birth. The light shined through the night, and the following afternoon my 6yr. old blew it out. Then we sprinkled some ashes around the yard & garden and enjoyed the warm afternoon.

Last night dh and I put on the christmas lights (yes, they are still up!), lit another candle, and listened to a tape of Henry's memorial service. Then we turned on the lights and looked through the cards/letters we received, talked and cried.

It was beautiful. We are at peace with Henry's place in our lives. His life brought us many gifts...

Hugs to you all


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

LEmama, What a touching tribute to dear Henry. You honored him in a way that only his parents could.

It's been 8 years since I lost Amanda and like you, I've come to a peace with who she is in our lives.

Thank you for sharing. I'll light a candle for Henry tomorrow morning (a bit late, but I like to honor every baby and his mommy). Your in my thoughts during this time of rememberance.


----------



## LEmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Thanks Ms. Mom, you're a gem!


----------

